# Wax Recommendation for Misano Red Audi



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm after a good wax recommendation for my Misano Red A4.

I have heard good things about Angelwax Desirable and I'm wondering if it would be good for my colour or if their are any other highly recommended ones to go for?

Many Thanks!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Angelwax Desirable is a stunning wax, well worth the money


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Angelwax Desirable :thumb: 
For red car my first choice will be Werkstat Carnuba Jett and Victoria Concours


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Any of the BMD Waxes look great on red 

www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

ADS Kostos wax or one of obsession waxes


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Do certain waxes suit certain colours?


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Clearkote rmg, and Vic's concours. Awesome combo on misano.


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Desirable is a great wax! 

gives a good balance between durability and looks as does Soft99 Fusso Coat

AF Illusion is a very nice wax but you lose out on the durability (2months V desirable's 6 months(ish)) depends on how often you want to work on the car etc I guess


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

I want good water beading, durability and shine! Pretty much everything! ha ha

I did see a video for Angelwax Body wax where the water just ran off and didn't even bead! Anybody have any experience with that? Do you use that as a main wax or inconjunction with another wax such as desirable?

It seems to be a toss up between Vic Concours and Desirable at the minute.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

scottishA4 said:


> I want good water beading, durability and shine! Pretty much everything! ha ha
> 
> I did see a video for Angelwax Body wax where the water just ran off and didn't even bead! Anybody have any experience with that? Do you use that as a main wax or inconjunction with another wax such as desirable?
> 
> It seems to be a toss up between Vic Concours and Desirable at the minute.


Vics is cheaper but really requires 3+ layers to get any decent amount of durability, your looking about 2-3 on vics but around 5-6 on desirable and doesn't need to be layered as much :thumb:


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

scottishA4 said:


> I want good water beading, durability and shine! Pretty much everything! ha ha
> 
> I did see a video for Angelwax Body wax where the water just ran off and didn't even bead! Anybody have any experience with that? Do you use that as a main wax or inconjunction with another wax such as desirable?
> 
> It seems to be a toss up between Vic Concours and Desirable at the minute.


I was speaking with John at AW on saturday there, he was saying that their Ti-22 sealant can be layered with a wax and can help to improve durability! I find that the desirable doesnt bead quite as well as some other waxes I have used but certainly sheets well, I only applied 1 coat though just to test it, I havent used the body wax though but it sounds like water reacts similar to the Ti-22!

Honestly give Soft99 Fusso Coat some thought and research theres plenty on here about it, its only £20 for a huge tin too with claimed durability of 12 months, easy to apply etc too, beading is unreal! I think Desirable edges it in terms of appearance though!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

scottishA4 said:


> I want good water beading, durability and shine! Pretty much everything! ha ha
> 
> I did see a video for Angelwax Body wax where the water just ran off and didn't even bead! Anybody have any experience with that? Do you use that as a main wax or inconjunction with another wax such as desirable?
> 
> It seems to be a toss up between Vic Concours and Desirable at the minute.


Angelwax body wax is a lovely wax, easy on and off, great beading and should last 6 months. 200ml for around 25 quid. The smell is amazing.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

scottishA4 said:


> I want good water beading, durability and shine! Pretty much everything! ha ha
> 
> I did see a video for Angelwax Body wax where the water just ran off and didn't even bead! Anybody have any experience with that? Do you use that as a main wax or inconjunction with another wax such as desirable?
> 
> It seems to be a toss up between Vic Concours and Desirable at the minute.


I have both mate, Vics Red is a beautiful wax, however, I have not used it since I got Desirable. If you can afford Desirable go for it and get a bottle of QED at the same time.


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

123HJMS said:


> Vics is cheaper but really requires 3+ layers to get any decent amount of durability, your looking about 2-3 on vics but around 5-6 on desirable and doesn't need to be layered as much :thumb:


5-6 layers of durability? Holy Cr*p! That's alot of layers. Never heard of a wax requiring that many layers before.


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I have both mate, Vics Red is a beautiful wax, however, I have not used it since I got Desirable. If you can afford Desirable go for it and get a bottle of QED at the same time.


Thanks for that mate, and for the other responses I got from other users.

I quite fancy Desirable. What's QED?

I have AMDetails Wax at the moment.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

scottishA4 said:


> Thanks for that mate, and for the other responses I got from other users.
> 
> I quite fancy Desirable. What's QED?
> 
> I have AMDetails Wax at the moment.


Angelwax QED is their QD, cheap and amazing.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

scottishA4 said:


> 5-6 layers of durability? Holy Cr*p! That's alot of layers. Never heard of a wax requiring that many layers before.


Think he meant 5-6 months durability


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

IanG said:


> Think he meant 5-6 months durability


Yeah sorry should have been a bit clearer, as Ian said I meant durability. Whether you go for AW desirable, body wax or Vics you won't be disappointed ... all very very good waxes :thumb:


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

Supernatural Hybrid would be my choice.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

What does Bodywax give you over Desirable or vice versa?


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Is Audi Misano Red the same as the BMW Misano Red that was on the E30 M3?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

scottishA4 said:


> I want good water beading, durability and shine! Pretty much everything! ha ha


Supernatural Hybrid 2-3 coats beading ,*durability* and shine :thumb: but I don't like the smell


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Vic's beading

Vic's shine

As said the durability isn't as good as some, but some people like to detail their cars every couple of months anyway.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Victoria concourse on my seat Leon cupra r 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=327050


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

How about BMD Sirius wax - looking good here 😃


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have heard of the Supernatural Hybrid. How does that compare to Vic and Desirable?


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

isherdholi said:


> Is Audi Misano Red the same as the BMW Misano Red that was on the E30 M3?


Not sure. On the Audi it flips Orangey in the sun and bright red the rest of the time.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Victoria Concours is lovely on red.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

scottishA4 said:


> I have heard of the Supernatural Hybrid. How does that compare to Vic and Desirable?


Should give you a good 4 months plus from two layers

Lovely wax to use and good value for money


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

So it's basically down to Supernatural Hybrid v Viv Concours v Angelwax Desirable!
Decisions, decisions.....hmmmmm......


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Used desirable for the first time today. Don't like it at all.


Blackfire Midnight sun is still my favorite wax.


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

rayner said:


> Used desirable for the first time today. Don't like it at all.
> 
> Blackfire Midnight sun is still my favorite wax.


How come you didn't like Desirable?


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm going to have to bite the bullet and get one soon!


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

buy all 3, you know you want too! ive got some vics red on the way


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd go for the SNH and Vics, can get 100ml of SNH for about £24 delivered off ebay and get the small pot of vics from CYC :thumb: once you've found out which one you prefer sell the other


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Do you have a budget chap? Vics does look great but it's not the nicest to use and simply doesn't last long enough imo.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

scottishA4 said:


> How come you didn't like Desirable?


Didn't buff off as well as I'd hoped. Needed to step up to one of my polish removal mfs to get it off properly, could of been the temperature though!


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

I don't really have a budget, although I don't want to go crazy. 

It might sounds like a silly question, but what is the 'wet look' exactly? I presume it gives the look that the car is wet or just washed.

And which one of these or others would give the wet look?


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Any of the bouncers waxes tickle your pickle?


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Dawesy90 said:


> Any of the bouncers waxes tickle your pickle?


Never heard of them.


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

I still can't decide between desirable and Vics!!! Need to order some today!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Desirable should last longer .. likely twice the durability of vics but then vics is cheaper so depends if you don't mind waxing every 8 weeks or so


----------



## JLusitano (Apr 5, 2006)

Allow me to extend the debate, showing some combinations I have experienced in the past. 
The images have now long past, but the idea is there.

• Zymol Carbon over Meguiar's #16:










• P21S over Klasse twins:










• Pinnacle Souverän over Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax:


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

123HJMS said:


> Desirable should last longer .. likely twice the durability of vics but then vics is cheaper so depends if you don't mind waxing every 8 weeks or so


The durability of desirable is a major plus. What about the looks wise on red paint when applied? Much difference between the 2?


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

JLusitano said:


> Allow me to extend the debate, showing some combinations I have experienced in the past.
> The images have now long past, but the idea is there.
> 
> • P21S over Klasse twins:
> ...


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

scottishA4 said:


> The durability of desirable is a major plus. What about the looks wise on red paint when applied? Much difference between the 2?


In all honesty mate I doubt you'd notice much/if many difference between them. If you want the durability as well as looks get the desirable if you can spare the extra cash :thumb:


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Desirable sounds like the winner then!


----------



## David Wyllie (Jan 30, 2007)

*8 weeks would be a good car care regime*

Durability is a tricky subject. At every 8 weeks would be a good car care regime to adhere to just to be safe. But the long hot days of summer can create problems. You just have to put a few extra coats on the finish to be really safe. The reason being ultraviolet rays A and B are being blocked and absorbed only by a very thin coat of wax or sealant. Whether it be a natural or a man made UV blocker or absorber added to the LSP formula it has a threshold that once met (saturated) there is no more protection. With no protection left to stop the rays they go on to hurt the clear or solid finish.


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

David Wyllie said:


> Durability is a tricky subject. At every 8 weeks would be a good car care regime to adhere to just to be safe. But the long hot days of summer can create problems. You just have to put a few extra coats on the finish to be really safe. The reason being ultraviolet rays A and B are being blocked and absorbed only by a very thin coat of wax or sealant. Whether it be a natural or a man made UV blocker or absorber added to the LSP formula it has a threshold that once met (saturated) there is no more protection. With no protection left to stop the rays they go on to hurt the clear or solid finish.


Good helpful info there! Thanks. So basically it is best to keep topping up the wax during summer.


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Look what the postman brought me! Can't wait to try it out! Thanks for the quick delivery Mark!


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Well I tried the desirable today and WOW! The results are amazing. It gave the deepest, wet shine look I have ever seen with a wax. I will get pics up tomorrow.


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Here's some pics after full prep and use of AMDetails Glaze, AMDetails Sealent and Angelwax Desirable:


----------



## Vanstone_97 (Aug 17, 2013)

I've seen Polished Bliss use Auto Finesse Desire on a RS4 Avant B8 in Misano Red and all I can say is the results are jaw dropping! -

__
http://instagr.am/p/ldBOc8gCv9/


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

I've just done mine with HD wax, doesn't show up that well in photos but looks incredible in person!


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Looking good Jenny!


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks  it's gone in for warranty work today so I've told them not to touch the paint!


----------

